# Stranger Things: 2. Staffel bestätigt - hier ist der Teaser-Clip



## Launethil (31. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stranger Things: 2. Staffel bestätigt - hier ist der Teaser-Clip* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stranger Things: 2. Staffel bestätigt - hier ist der Teaser-Clip


----------



## Schalkmund (31. August 2016)

Sehr schön, hatte gehofft, dass es noch weiter geht. Es war ja kein gewaltiger Cliffhanger am Ende der Staffel, aber es gab durchaus Hinweise darauf, dass die Geschichte noch weiter erzählt werden kann. Muss wohl heutzutage so sein, dass man eine erste Staffel so enden lässt, weil man nie weiß, ob eine Serie gut ankommen wird.


----------



## Frullo (1. September 2016)

*freu*

Definitiv ein Highlight dieses Sommers - und selbst mit offenen Fragen in sich abgeschlossen. Ich hoffe, die Macher können das Reproduzieren.


----------

